# SVS PC-Ultra or 20-39 PC-Plus?



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I am in coinsidering both these fine subs but am not sure if I should spend teh extra $400 for the Ultra. I realize that there is a lot of info availbale on both; but has anyone been able to hear them side by side? Thoughts?
Thanks,
E


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I have owned both of these exact subs. If you have the money in your budget, and are serious about excellent bass, then the Ultra is a real non-brainer. 

The 20-39 PC+ is an excellent subwoofer, much better than most subwoofers in it's price range and higher. That said though, the Ultra has few real rivals in it's class, and it's arguably the best in that class.

Look no further. Buy the Ultra.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Tim.
Erle


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I agree, you should get the Ultra if at all possible, you won't be disappointed. Dennis


----------



## jeffreybehr (Mar 17, 2008)

...and you might buy one of both of my almost-new PC-Us. E-mail me at jeffreybehr(at)cox(dot)net if you're interested. As for why they're for sale, see http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...4-driver-diy-sws-using-soniccraft-sc300s.html .










They're about perfect and I still have all factory packing.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

email sent.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Perhaps a little late in the day for a comment, but one of the guys at AVForums in the UK has just sold his PC13U in favor of a 20-39+ which he used to have. In his room layout the "U" would not integrate as well as the 20-39+. - it lacked impact. He appears to be a happy camper since getting his new 20-39+ yesterday.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

I might not stay with my PB13 forever, but I sold my 20-39+ within a week after receiving and setting up the big box. Speaker integration in my modest room was a snap in comparison. I guess it just goes to show...everybody's got different requirements and taste.:huh:


----------



## bignorm (Oct 8, 2010)

what are the main diferences between these two subs...

Thanks


----------

